

Should Developers be allowed to talk to Customers? - dholowiski
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/features/article.php/12297_3916821_1/Should-Developers-Be-Allowed-to-Talk-to-Customers.htm

======
DupDetector
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004686>

